# Pulmonary stress testing



## atedesco (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a question about complex pulmonary stress testing (94621) and spirometry (94010).  I have a provider that is billing these codes separately.  Can anyone guide me as to what is required to unbundle these codes?  They are saying the spirometry was performed separately.  I have both reports which stating they are both performed at 10:57.  Can anyone help and/or point me to some documentation?

Thank you
Amy


----------

